# Batman 3 Dark Night Sequel Rumors False



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

David Goyer, writer for "Dark Night", in an appearance on MTV said that the rumors that surface around Oct 6th about "Batman 3" were false. 

There is no script, Christopher Nolan has not been signed to the project, Johnny Depp has not been signed to play the Riddler, Phillip Seymour Hoffman has not been signed to play the Penguin and there are definitely no plans to begin filming in February.


----------

